# Ipad/Vidéopro/Enseignement



## RooMcFly (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour mon premier post ici je commence par une question ! Alors je vous explique mon problème. J'ai fait récemment l'acquisition d'un Ipad Mini pour utiliser en cours (je suis prof en lycée). 
Je souhaite projeter ce qu'il se passe sur ma tablette sur le tableau en passant par le vidéo projecteur. Quelle est la meilleure solution (si c'est possible)? 

Il n'y a pas de wifi dans ma salle de cours, j'ai un macbook que je peux relier directement au vidéopro avec une prise VGA et il y a également un ordinateur fixe dans la salle (windows) qui a accès à internet. 

Le but de la manoeuvre: pouvoir projeter des images et des documents tout en marchant et en interagissant sur les documents de n'importe où dans la salle. Je ne supporte plus de devoir rester dans un coin de la salle dos à la classe pour pouvoir taper sur l'ordi fixe qui rame. 

Merci d'avance à la personne qui trouvera la solution à mon problème


----------



## lineakd (11 Août 2014)

@roomcfly, soit le bienvenu!
Commence par créer un réseau wi-fi ad-hoc avec un de tes ordi.
Connecte ton ipad à ce nouveau réseau et installe le logiciel reflector sur l'ordi qui sera connecté au projecteur et il ne restera plus qu'à te servir de AirPlay sur l'iPad.
Une autre solution est avec une Apple tv.
Un petit ajout pour les applications.


----------



## RooMcFly (12 Août 2014)

Je vais essayer cette solution mais je ne sais pas si je peux créer un réseau ad-hoc.. je ne sais pas si l'ordi de ma salle à une carte réseau hi-fi installé ! C'est à tenter. Reflector semble être une bonne solution !


----------



## nifex (12 Août 2014)

Et si la solution ci-dessus n'est pas possible faute de carte wifi, tu peux acheter l'adaptateur Lighting > HDMI pour brancher en hdmi ton iPad sur le projecteur (enfin a condition qu'il y ai bien un cable hdmi qui descende et sur lequel tu peux te connecter... L'inconvénient et que tu dois rester avec ton ipad vers la prise hdmi


----------



## lineakd (12 Août 2014)

@roomcfly, crée le avec ton MacBook.
Il existe aussi des petites clés USB wi-fi que tu pourrais connecter à ce pc au fond de la classe. Et si ton compte d'accès à cet ordi, permet l'installation de nouveaux périphériques.


----------



## RooMcFly (13 Août 2014)

Merci à tous pour vos solutions, je vais tester tout ça à la rentrée ! Normalement, il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas.


----------



## raikkin (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai longtemps cherché et ai été confronté aux mêmes questions ( je suis également enseignant).
Le réseau wifi tu peux le créer avec le macbook, il faut aussi installer un logiciel ( je conseille plutôt Airserver à reflections).

Par contre à l'usage, je trouvais que l'ipad se déchargeait assez rapidement avec cette configuration.


Depuis, j'ai changé : liaison de l'ipad au vidéoprojecteur, que je pilote avec un ipod.


----------

